

In Portland, Cultivating a Culture of Two Wheels - jcwentz
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/05/us/05bike.html?ex=1351918800&en=0ebc8bcb768dfe84&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
ivankirigin
I found a wonderful group noun the other day. A Fixie of Hipsters.

------
gibsonf1
What about all that rain?

~~~
davidw
It doesn't really rain that much compared to a lot of east coast cities. What
it does is drizzle a little bit, on and off, with what sometimes seems like
never-ending grayness.

The bus system is pretty good though, so I used to ride my bike to work, and
simply take the bus back if it was raining too much.

